# Big Flounder



## brentscann (Oct 28, 2006)

Decided to gig last night since it would be the last night this year. Im glad I did and i know my friends dad is. Here is his fish he has been looking for, for 30 years. The big girl went 10 pounds 12 ounces. Measured 28 inches.


----------

